# Over The Hills & Far Away - tutorials



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A classic tune from Led Zeppelin...thanks for watching!


acoustic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3Zp3ZiP2bk


electric
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sZbcJA1ceo


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Nice, Dale! The song that made me fall in love with hard rock, my neighbour's brother put this album on tape for me when I was 11 or 12 and it was all (downhill?) from there. I've take a few half hearted swings at learning various parts, but with your excellent tutorial maybe I'll finally put it all together


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for giving your time check this out and i can so relate to your story! These tunes are kind of ingrained in my mind and never grow old..i hope you enjoy working this up!

your friend,
dale


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for both versions. Especially the second lick 
on the vocals. I could never get that quite right.
The lead would definitely be appreciated. Part 3?


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for the kind feedback and giving your time to check this out!

best,
dale


----------

